# Sticky  NSU Parts Resources



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

NSU TT/TTS resource list

Online:
http://www.spiess-tuning.de Spiess Motorenbau *Race parts*
http://www.nsu-tt.de NSU TT/TTS Rennsportzentrum	*Cars, Stock and race parts* 
http://www.saelzer-motorsport.de Saelzer Motorsport *Race parts*
http://www.sammy-nsu.de.tf J. Keilhofer	*Race and replacement p*arts
http://www.manfredfeik.de Manfred Feik *Replacement parts* 
http://www.greenfrog-racing.de K.H. Schepeler *Stock and race parts*
http://www.nsu-autoteile.de Frank Mellmann *Stock and race parts*

Offline:
*Stock parts*
H. H. Walter
[email protected] 
Industrieweg 2
32657 Lemgo
Germany
Phone:	+49 (0)5261 72505
Fax:	+49 (0)5261 71509

*Stock and race parts*
Frank Mellmann
[email protected] 
Hauptstrasse 27
22929 Rausdorf
Germany
Phone:	+49 (0)451 2033525
Fax:	+49 (0)451 2033521

*Race Suspension parts*
Rear heim joint conversion, front (Koni)/rear height height adjustment,
CV joint conversion, stronger drive shafts and rear stub axles
Wieland Koch
Hahnhofer Weg 2
90537 Feucht
Phone & Fax: +49 (0)9128 5727
*Please contact me if you have questions since Wieland has some problems with English*

*5 Speed conversion*
Karl Heinz Willot
[email protected]
*Please post other sources in this thread!* 
I will try to edit this post and add other resources as well for RO80 and other NSU vehicles.



_Modified by Alexander at 4:39 AM 4/30/2009_


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: NSU Parts Resources (Alexander)*

Great info. Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## alpinaturbo (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: NSU Parts Resources (Alexander)*

Alexander
I am trying to get in touch with you.
I have a 1967 TTS in California, former race car.
Email me at [email protected]
Looking forward to hear back.
Thanks
Ivica


----------



## Back2Dubs (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: NSU Parts Resources (alpinaturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpinaturbo* »_
I have a 1967 TTS in California, former race car.

That's great! Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Updated with race suspension parts source and 5 speed tranny conversion source.
Alex


----------



## RickyRR (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi,
I have been buying parts from Frank Mellmann, he now has a Website.
http://www.nsu-autoteile.de/
Best Regards,
Ricardo Ramalho


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks for the Frank Mellmann link.
I have updated the original post to include it.
Alex


----------



## hudsonCAD (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (Alexander)*

I like the fact that the Frank Mellmann site has a fully english interface available. I know I know I'm a lazy North American... but it's really nice!


----------



## Phil Salvatore (Aug 12, 2010)

Are there any Ro 80's in the US? Is it possible to register one here? If there was ever a weird, rare European car I would love to own, that is the one.


----------



## racer44 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Looking for Parts for 1959 NSU Sports Prinz*

I am helping a friend research parts for his restoration of a 1959 NSU Sports Prinz in London Ontario Canada. I saw the listings of parts places overseas at the begiing of this thread and was wondering how current they are and if anyone know of someone who has parts available.


----------



## DaveSmith (Dec 7, 2012)

Racer44, I found this site while researching NSU 1200. I have a Sport Prinz. Parts for the 2 cylinders are hard to find in North America. They pop up on craigslist and eBay time to time. Your friend should join the NSU email list and check into the NSU groups on Facebook if he uses FB. 

Phil, this is 2 years too late, but just in case you're subscribed, they sold Ro80s in the US. They pop up for sale once in a rare while. The K70 is neat, but mostly the ones you see in the US are ones badged VW. They were the first water cooled VW I believe.


----------

